
Airlander 10: is this the dawning of a new age of the airship? - triplesec
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/17/airlander-10-is-this-the-dawning-of-a-new-age-of-the-airship
======
triplesec
This is the kind of future transport David Brin has written about us returning
to.

Also, doesn't it look like a giant floating arse?

